# Budget build



## bluenotebooks (Apr 12, 2008)

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
Nothing I am opposed to.


Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Will not be multitasking.


Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Would like to do some gaming, probably nothing new.


Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
No


Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
Maybe eventually.


Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
Would like to store lots of music and would eventually like to upgrade my videocard so I can record and watch tv shows.


Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? No


Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
I am wanting to learn linux.


Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
I just want a black metal case, nothing fancy


Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?



Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
No


Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
I have a 32 lcd hdtv Ill be using as my monitor.


Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
No preferences. Newegg seems cool though.


Location: What country do you live in? 
US


Additional notes: My goal is to build this on a budget. I want to keep my self wide open for upgrades in the way of memory and video card. I would be ok with using onboard video to start and upgrading down the road. I would also be ok with starting with a smaller HD and then adding an additional one later on when I wish to start using it to record and watch tv/movies. I just want lots of room for upgrades. 
__________


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What is your budget?


----------



## bluenotebooks (Apr 12, 2008)

Woops. Forgot to list my budget. It is 500.00. Thanks for any advice you guys may have.


----------



## bluenotebooks (Apr 12, 2008)

If you need any additional information in order to assist just let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## bluenotebooks (Apr 12, 2008)

Did I leave something off that might be necessary for people to assist me?

Thanks!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No... its just hard to get a gaming computer for 500 what are the games exactly?


----------



## bluenotebooks (Apr 12, 2008)

You could pretty much forget the gaming actually...theres really nothing new at all I would care to play. I might play some starcraft if I decide to have windows on there as well. But I don't guess that really needs to figure into the build considering just about any computer can run starcraft.

Thanks!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh that makes sence ill see what i can do


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*ASUS P5K SE LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $93*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131189


*Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 Allendale 2.4GHz 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail $139
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115032


*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $29 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


*CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX ATX12V V2.2 550W Power Supply 90 - 264 V UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TUV, CCC, C-tick - Retail $90 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


*Thermaltake WingRS VG1000BNS Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $40
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133048


*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $65*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262


* MSI NX8600GT-TD512EZ GeForce 8600GT 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $70 ( After rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127310

Thats the best i could do :4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

mine comes to about that after rebates you might want to merge them the cpu i choose is like $20 more and way more powerful


Also blackduck no cd drive in there

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102704
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147095


----------



## bluenotebooks (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help guys. That gives me a great starting point. I still have trouble understanding some of the specs on the different parts. Is there a website you guys could recommend that would help me better understand what everything means? I'd like to really learn something doing this build. I want to know how everything works, not just assemble it.

Thanks!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What part do you want to start with (in the sections on this site we have stickys with info)


----------



## bluenotebooks (Apr 12, 2008)

I must be blind. Could you direct me to the part of the forums that the info is available? 

Thanks again!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Any of the help forums but i would start with psu info in my sig thats probably the most valuable thing you could know


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah, i was thinking he could use his old DVD to save some initial cash and get a new one once funds permit

also the video card i chose will run a lot more games, I would personally loose a little cpu power and up the video capabilities. You can always overclock the cpu a little to compensate

also google will be your best friend when looking at what stuff actually does wikki seems to be good for info


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

that makes sence


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Both the builds are great considering it is a tight budget. It makes it hard to try and get performance as you have to try and sacrifice somewhere


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah i cut waaaayyyy back on the video card lol


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Go to this site and click on the barebones on the left menu and take a look thru the page for what you need 

http://3btech.net/

Have fun.


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd suggest this mobo as an alternative.... 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, and you might like this case too - if you have it on the floor that is. The I/O panel is on the top for easier access, and it's a good looking case!


----------

